# stihl 041



## alston (Nov 30, 2002)

hello i am very new to this site. i am currently looking at buying a group of stihl 041 chainsaws (2 running, 1 parts ) , but i can't find any back round on these saws. i would appreciate any specs.
cc, hp pros or cons regarding this saw? and what yeas they were produced? also what a saw this modle is worth?



thank you truly!


----------



## stihltech (Nov 30, 2002)

*041*

I am not the specs guy, but I can tell you about the saws. 3.7 ci in their latest form, I would say they quit making them in the very early 80's.
Typical Stihl of the day, not the speed of our present saws, but plenty of torque and long lasting.
I would not give a lot for them, definitly under 300.00 for all 3 if they are in excellent condition.
If you need any help with repairs, give a yell. I learned on 041's and still repair at least 1 a month. Guys just won't give them up.


----------



## fun_chopper (Dec 7, 2002)

I love my Stihl 041, its a 3.7ci, and made in 1980..great saw, slower than my Husqvarna 372xp, but the torque is unbeatable!


----------



## rcc (Dec 15, 2002)

*sthil 041*

This was the first real saw I purchased back in late 70's or early 80's and I still have one running. Did 15 years or so of thinning here in Ore. and went thru 3 saws and the one I have now powers my chainsaw winch. Still going strong, I guess that's why they call them sthils...


----------

